# Why geeks r the best boyfriends :D



## koolbluez (Aug 30, 2007)

Article extracted from a craiglist page:

In the wide world of dating, there are many options. Do you go for the flashy guy with the smooth smile, or the dude in the corner typing away on his laptop? The following are reasons why I think my fellow females should pay more attention to the quiet geeks and nerds, and less attention to the flashy boys. 

1.) While geeks and nerds may be awkward, they’re well-meaning 9 out of 10 times. That smooth dude with the sly grin and the spider hands? Wonder what HIS intentions are... plus, I’ve never had a geek guy not call me when he said he would. Score major points THERE. 

2.) They’re useful. In this tech-savvy world, it’s great to have a b/f who can make your laptop, desktop, and just about anything else that plugs into a wall behave itself. 

3.) They’re more romantic than they’re given credit for. Ok true, their idea of romance might be to make up a spiffy web-page with all the reasons why they love you, with links to pics of you and sonnets and such... but hey. It lasts longer than flowers, plus you can show your friends. 

4.) Due to their neglected status, there are plenty to choose from. You like ‘em tall and slender? There are plenty of geeks/nerds who are. You like ‘em smaller with more meat on their bones? Got that too. 

5.) They’ve got brains. Come on now, how can intelligence be a bad thing? 

6.) Most are quite good at remembering dates. Like birthdates and such, especially if they know it’ll make you happy. Due again to their neglected status, they’re more attentive than guys who “have more options”. Plus, with all that down time without a steady girlfriend, they’ll likely have mental lists of all the things they’d love to do once they GOT a girlfriend. 

7.) $ex. Yep. $ex. I’m not really familiar with this myself, but I’ve friends who’ve been intimate with geek guys and it’s raves all around. They say a v!rg!n wrote the KamaSutra... all that time thinking about $ex, imagining $ex, dreaming about $ex, (they are male after all) coupled with a desire to make you happy? Use your imagination. 

8.) They’re relatively low-maintenance. Most can be fueled on pizza, Twinkies and Mt Dew. No complicated dinners needed here, so if you’re not the best cook, eh. Can you order a pizza? 

9.) Most frequent bars as often as slugs frequent salt mines. You won’t have to worry much about your geek guy getting his “groove” on with club hotties because, frankly, he’ll be too busy rooting around under his computer wondering where that spare cable went. You won’t have to worry about him flirting with other women because, 9 out of 10 times, he’ll zip right by them in a perfect b-line towards the nearest electronics store. I’ve seen this happen. 
Me: “Eww. Victoria Secret’s Models... They’re so skinny. How is that feminine? You can see her ribs!” 
Geek Guy: “ooooooo...” 
Me: “Hey!” *notices he is staring lustfully towards the computer store* 
Geek Guy: “What?”  
Me: “Never mind...”  

10.) Although he may not want to go to every outing with you, you can arrange swaps, as in, you’ll go to his Gamer Con dressed as an elf princess if he’ll take you to the ballet. Plus, if he doesn’t want to go someplace with you, you won’t have to worry much about what he’s up to. You’ll probably come home to find him asleep on his keyboard in a sea of Mt. Dew cans with code blinking from the screen. It’s ok. He’s used to this. Just toss a blanket over him and turn out the light. 

11.) His friends aren’t jerks. I can’t stress this enough. You’ll more likely get “Omg! A GIRL!! Can I see?!” than “Hey hot stuff back that ass up here and let me get some grub on...” They’re awkward geeks too and will, 9 times out of 10, treat you with the utmost respect and, more than likely, a note of awe. A cute girl picked one of their clan to date? It could happen to them! Hope! Drag some of your single girlfriends over, open up a pack of Mt. Dew, crack open the DnD set and get working. Nothing impresses geek guys more than a girl who can hack-n-slash (well ok maybe if she can code... a geek can dream). 

12.) They’re rarely if ever possessive. They trust you, so you can be yourself around them. You like to walk around the house in a ratty t-shirt for comfort? He won’t care. He does too! They won’t get pissy if you don’t wear make-up or don’t want to bother primping your hair. If you gain a few pounds, they won’t try their best to make you feel like cr@p. 

13.) They’re usually very well educated. Physics majors and the like. See #5. You won’t have to listen to him blathering on about his car (ok maybe a little), he’ll have loads of other interesting things to talk about. Politics, world events, how much the chicken burgers down at the local place rock, so long as you douse them in hot sauce... 

14.) You’ll almost never have to hear, “Yaw dawg whazzap!!” plop out of their mouths. Unless it’s in jest. They spell properly, use correct punctuation, and are able to tell the difference between the toilet and the floor. They almost never get “wasted”, so you won’t have to worry about coming home to find him and his friends passed out on the floor amidst a pile of beer bottles. Mt. Dew cans, perhaps... 

15.) And the final reason why geeks and nerds make great boyfriends: They actually give a damn about you. Not how you look (though that’s a plus), not how skinny you are, not how much make-up you primp yourself up with, but they like you for you. That kind of thing lasts longer than “DaMN baby you got a fine @$$!!!” Believe me.

Hmmm... what say.. guyz... I already ♥ this writer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> 7.) $ex. Yep. $ex. I’m not really familiar with this myself, but I’ve friends who’ve been intimate with geek guys and it’s raves all around. They say a v!rg!n wrote the KamaSutra... all that time thinking about $ex, imagining $ex, dreaming about $ex, (they are male after all) coupled with a desire to make you happy? Use your imagination.


Why dont you write Virgin and Sex


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

ah! atleast some hope for me


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 30, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Why dont you write Virgin and Sex


TabBoo wordz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2007)

^^No they are not


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

@iMAV dont get your hopes high they said nerds not mac addicts
hahahahahahahahah


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

Best post of thinkdigit! Should be made super sticky


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> @iMAV dont get your hopes high they said nerds not mac addicts
> hahahahahahahahah


 im not a mac addict  -windows rules


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 30, 2007)

Good one..... Gotta post it on college bulletin board


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 30, 2007)

> You won’t have to worry much about your geek guy getting his “groove” on with club hotties because, frankly, he’ll be too busy rooting around under his computer wondering where that spare cable went.


LOLZ


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mera number kab aayega.BTW is der any girl in dis? forum?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

hahaha.....lolzz nice find...

cheers up to all we geeks here.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 30, 2007)

Some1 pls tell all this to the babes nd chicks (i hope they existed) in my class


----------



## chinmay (Aug 30, 2007)

craiglist is always good. Nice one there too. now I wish I were a geek


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 30, 2007)

Lolz......lets hope we get HOT GF's......


----------



## hailgautam (Aug 30, 2007)

we are a bunch of hopeless guys - who think it is a mouthwatering article!

I would copy paste it in my blog though.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 30, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> we are a bunch of hopeless guys - who think it is a mouthwatering article!
> 
> I would copy paste it in my blog though.




truly said.....


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

@imav if u really do love windows, i dare u throw all ur mac products away or break them and take a picture, i bet u cant, neither would i
OR 
u cud change ur avatar into a windows friendly and anti mac banner
i still dont think anyone would wanna go out with geeks unless the girls are geeks too, which i doubt at least in india


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 31, 2007)

me too a geek but i hav no girlfriend


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2007)

nice post..
but do they really think like that?
i do not have a girl friend too.
the post looks like extract from "The beauty and the code Geek" .
any geek here has a girl friend?


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice article!!. Geeks can be the best boyfriends, IF- given a chance. But why still, most of the girls prefer the ones who puts on a splashy outfit and roams on a new bike? I have seen, in my college, that they approach us only when they have got a problem with their computer, subjects etc. Like we are 'Free service' guys.


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2007)

Rightly said, we are invisible to them all the time and only when their "Boy friends" do not know how to connect a printer they remember us.

like we are "undesirables" of the 21st century.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2007)

^very true.


----------



## azzu (Aug 31, 2007)

kool article guy 
lucky star well said


----------



## i_am_crack (Aug 31, 2007)

Got to use this as my love letter to my wife on her birthday or on aniversary.
thanks

eBRo


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 31, 2007)

cool article ...may be somebody shud print it in TOI so that gals also notice us


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 31, 2007)

lolz man... nice cheer up article for a guy like me who got dumped recently bcoz i 'didnt care' for her 'as much as for a  comp'  and promptly got a lecture abt "life beyond comps" (


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

Geeks are the best, they put the Stud in Study . Whoever said Geeks can't look smart & dashing should see the "Post your pics" thread or there orkut profile


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 31, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ah! atleast some hope for me


Share you g/f with me if you got one


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

do u we really need gfs i mean geeks love pcs more than gfs,,, right? i do, my pc


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome post dude .............. all the things are absolutely spot on .......... i was thinking bout designing a website for my girl .... and this cld well deserve some space in the homepage itself ..........cool man ........... and yes i agree with "publish it in TOI" ..........girls shld knw wat lies behind those jumbled up wires and burn RAM Chips .................


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

@koolbluez,

too much of day dreaming dude!!! .

u shuld have added one more pt........ geeks have more chances of visiting their home, & hardly anyone would ask us our reason for visit.


----------



## casanova (Aug 31, 2007)

@Lucky star,

They prefer guys with bikes coz Geeks can never take gfs on a ride on their workhorse(PC's) however powerful it might be.

But, when the problems arises with their puters, geeks can show attitude, but they don't and are hence taken for granted.

My style:

If I can solve problem easily, I do it. If it is tough or I don't know how to deal with it, I will show attitude.

Geeks are with their comps so much that they lack in social life. Take for example how much time do we spend on the forum itself. When we have to say what we did, Net and the likes get the highest share.

Final point, geeks placed are the favorites. Coz at that moment gals can use every point mentioned by koolbluez to their merit.

My story: Flirt with many but no GF. Din't find 1 thats exactly my style. Read left column. Hehe


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2007)

What will happen to a geek who is also a stud?
a new breed of "studeeks".

survival of the fitest or geekest?


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 31, 2007)

Great post dude


but tell me one thing

if u have to choose between gf and net what will be ur choice

be truthful

mine will be gf

but hai nahin to net se hi kaam chala raha hu


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 31, 2007)

*pops in*

AHahahahaehehahahhaha  This is DEFINITELY the most entertaining topic I've ever seen


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Nice article!!. Geeks can be the best boyfriends, IF- given a chance. But why still, most of the girls prefer the ones who puts on a splashy outfit and roams on a new bike? I have seen, in my college, that they approach us only when they have got a problem with their computer, subjects etc. Like we are 'Free service' guys.


thank god, i'm not a geek neither one of those flashy guys. no wonder i haf a perfectly normal gal  well, jus a Q: wud u like to haf a gal of the kind you've mentioned??? at least, i wudn't. reminds me of the movie: jaan-e-mann (priety zinta, salman, akshay kumar starrer)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 31, 2007)

~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> *pops in*
> 
> AHahahahaehehahahhaha  This is DEFINITELY the most entertaining topic I've ever seen


and yes plzz let all ur frnds know this article


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2007)

I am not a geek either, but i am closer to a geek than to a flashy guy.
and i am nearing to having a girl friend. .
lets see what happens.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 31, 2007)

^^^ I wish you best of luck


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2007)

^Best of luck.But don't forget geekiness.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 31, 2007)

hmmm... i've my share of girlfriends... but ensured that it never becomes romance....
Well, I'm a 1-woman guy & have not yet met my LoisLane


----------



## hailgautam (Aug 31, 2007)

hopeless hopeless guys...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 31, 2007)

not a geek,so no problem  neither am extrovert or a cool guy!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

most of the things described r hardly possible to b true.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 31, 2007)

@Saurav, you are the only _exceptional_ one here naa. After reading all your previous posts on gals and the like, I have learnt that you are a geekified "Prince Charming" who has gone beyond just making Gfs. Its obvious- "The G-Axe Efffect"


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

^^nice one 
but i have a question, im sure geeks like pcs more than gfs right?
if u like ur gf more than ur pc ur not a geek


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 31, 2007)

^ then surely i am not a geek .... and never wld want to be one ........ coz i love my girl more than anything else ..........in my words ...." I'll nt say that i love her more than anyone else ... but i cant love anyone more than her ..."


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

dude can i ask whats the reall use of a gf?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> dude can i ask whats the reall use of a gf?


what kinda Q is this??!! is GF some commodity??!! i hope you aint confusing GF wid geforce??!!   lol...


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

i know whats a gf dude i mean,,, how ,, why do u guys want gfs i mean whats the use just wanted to know that
id say waste of money and time


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> what kinda Q is this??!! is GF some commodity??!! i hope you aint confusing GF wid geforce??!!   lol...


LOL


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i know whats a gf dude i mean,,, how ,, why do u guys want gfs i mean whats the use just wanted to know that
> id say waste of money and time


yeah even i used to think like that years ago... but ask me now.. i won't say that  if you are in a real relationship, like me, then GF is much more than ur best fren.. ur emotional support, ur window of expressions.. there's so much more  hmm.. if its for time pass then dun ask me.. i dunno whats the "use" of a gf!!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ bhai tu toh gaya  ... fultoo gaya ... bhagwan tera bhala kare


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah even i used to think like that years ago... but ask me now.. i won't say that  if you are in a real relationship, like me, then GF is much more than ur best fren.. ur emotional support, ur window of expressions.. there's so much more  hmm.. if its for time pass then dun ask me.. i dunno whats the "use" of a gf!!!



hard to find such gf's like this, like a true gf... like a wife, supportin from al sides.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah even i used to think like that years ago... but ask me now.. i won't say that  if you are in a real relationship, like me, then GF is much more than ur best fren.. ur emotional support, ur window of expressions.. there's so much more  hmm.. if its for time pass then dun ask me.. i dunno whats the "use" of a gf!!!


rightly said and me too years back i used to think gf is not cool..

oh yes when i was comp addict i dint gave a damn abt girls..even though i had small crushes on my classmates....dunno how


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah even i used to think like that years ago... but ask me now.. i won't say that  if you are in a real relationship, like me, then GF is much more than ur best fren.. ur emotional support, ur window of expressions.. there's so much more  hmm.. if its for time pass then dun ask me.. i dunno whats the "use" of a gf!!!



anirudh...u think just like me about a GF.....

Woh baat alag hai, that I have time pass gfs too other then real GF


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> rightly said and me too years back i used to think gf is not cool..


nope, havin a gf is not cool . 
that is what retarded's thinks.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 31, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> nope, havin a gf is not cool .
> that is what retarded's thinks.




i meant the same yaar.....i was saying ird was right....
that i too used think its not cool yrs back and that i was wrong...that's what it points to

looks like everyone has with problem with pointers in C and in english


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2007)

now are we gonna discuss whether being in a relationship is cool or not ... gangofboys.com nahi hai yeh


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> i meant the same yaar.....i was saying ird was right....
> that i too used think its not cool yrs back and that i was wrong...that's what it points to


abe those were two separate sentence, i meant ppl those who think havin gf is cool are retards(havin for show off).



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> now are we gonna discuss whether being in a relationship is cool or not ... gangofboys.com nahi hai yeh


kya hua tujhe.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 31, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> now are we gonna discuss whether being in a relationship is cool or not ... gangofboys.com nahi hai yeh


well isn't this whole forum basically a gangofboys....
tell me some females here !! i mean who are like us !!
we have the macboys and winboys...and their gang fights...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2007)

Wish i was GeeK too.......


----------



## napster007 (Sep 1, 2007)

finally!!!!!!    the light has shone upon me. i can be a ladies man. yo!!


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ sorry to disturb u during ur dream how about opening ur eyes


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2007)

i tried showing this to a friend and she pointed me to another link she already had a copy of 
*geekswithblogs.net/waterbaby/archive/2006/01/12/65605.aspx
she says she was talking with a friend about me six months or so ago and she had given her this link. sigh.  life is tragedy. 

 

But the good thing is that this is the only link i could find against dating geeks on google. All other links seem to recommend geeks. Maybe I could turn her around.   But she knows zilch about computers. Is she worth it? 



> 10 Reasons NOT to date a Geek (unless they don't follow this pattern!)
> 
> Well I've seen so many 10 reasons to date a geek that I thought I would go with the opposite, having dated a few in the past! Share the knowledge so to speak! Bear in mind that I am also a geek so there will be clashes there!
> OK so here goes....
> ...



by the way, this is cute. A comment by a guy on this page  *maryamie.spaces.live.com/Blog/cns!1pJf1AP0KsxqptNL0A6dlsgA!848.entry



> i took myself out of the game a while ago.  i replaced my gf with an xbox, and haven't looked back once.  they cost less, break less, they make less noise and they're even more sexy in HD.



ROFL


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

digit said:
			
		

> once a comp. geek was going through a park, suddenly he heard a voice...
> 
> it was a frog, the voice said, " i am a princess trapped as a frog "" if you pick me up and kiss me i will turn into a princess and make your one wish come true"", *the guy moved on...*
> 
> ...


 
it was in a old digit few years back


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 1, 2007)

~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> *pops in*
> 
> AHahahahaehehahahhaha  This is DEFINITELY the most entertaining topic I've ever seen



stud_max ...lol...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

awesome article, guys!!! i'm gonna secretly put it up on my school notice board. napster007, u listening??


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> i tried showing this to a friend and she pointed me to another link she already had a copy of
> *geekswithblogs.net/waterbaby/archive/2006/01/12/65605.aspx
> she says she was talking with a friend about me six months or so ago and she had given her this link. sigh.  life is tragedy.



Runnnnnnnnnnnnnn...Countar Attack .

But whatever, even if we get an XBOX, We can't mate with it, right.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2007)

@aks-win:u forgot linboys.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 1, 2007)

@ ilugd
Tumne ek bar phir meri ummedon pe pani pher diya


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 2, 2007)

We are *Geeks*!
It's just Greek... without the R 
Does'nt that mean we r just short of being Hercules, Achilles, Odysseus, Perseus... 

And this is our *Sshpharrtaa*... To Sshpharrtaa... *planetsmilies.net/eat-drink-smiley-5170.gif*home.comcast.net/%7Escott29/laughing-smiley-011.gif*planetsmilies.net/eat-drink-smiley-5170.gif


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

i agree with the guy who said  a xbox better than girl ... the xbox is cheaper a lot cheaper in the long run ... and God forbid u get a girl from an uptown as such as mumbai or chandigarh ... beta lag gaye .... nanga kare dengi aur kapde bhi le jayengi

in an attempt to tell the word that the geeks are better of than those broad chest, cap wearing long haired a$$es i created a grp on facebook ... join it and let every1 know

*www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5159733366


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 2, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> We are *Geeks*!
> It's just Greek... without the R
> Does'nt that mean we r just short of being Hercules, Achilles, Odysseus, Perseus...
> 
> And this is our *Sshpharrtaa*... To Sshpharrtaa... *planetsmilies.net/eat-drink-smiley-5170.gif*home.comcast.net/%7Escott29/laughing-smiley-011.gif*planetsmilies.net/eat-drink-smiley-5170.gif



^^^ yo kool


----------



## casanova (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, shantanu. Had forgotten that froggy tale. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree completely wid u IRD .......... and in my experience ......a pc can never take place of a worthy girlfriend.. ........... dnt knw how can ppl think otherways .......... Nothing in this materialistic world is comparable to the divine feeling called LOVE ............... like u guys i also have a passion for those GTX's, Core two quads or Alinware's ......... but if i have to make a single wish to be grnted ....... my future with my gf will be the only priority...........


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 3, 2007)

Guyzzz

what happened

yeh masti thread itni serious kyon ho gayi hai


----------



## ilugd (Sep 3, 2007)

harryneepotter: woweeee.... you are giving me goosey pimplesey....
What crap.... A gf is nothing before an xbox. Just think of the replay value. 

@piyush: This is not called serious dude. It is called 'intense'


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 3, 2007)

^ ... seriously .. i think .. ur taste of humour is bit diff from me atleast ........


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 3, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> stud_max ...lol...


I'm not a stud  I am DEFINITELY not a stud...

@harryneopotter
Aww, thats sweet. She brainwashed you, didn't she?  If your happy with her then great though, since at least ONE person here is willing to "love" something that doesn't have a motherboard.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> ..... at least ONE person here is willing to "love" something that doesn't have a motherboard.


hey hey hey.. count me in.... i'm deeply in love too 

my god! this thread has grown so much since i posted last... i feel so old!   hehe...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm gonna print this out and put it on my school notice board tomorrow...muahaha!!!! its gonna be fun, lets see what reaction it gets


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

^^ i think u shudnt do that


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 3, 2007)

~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> I'm not a stud  I am DEFINITELY not a stud...
> 
> @harryneopotter
> Aww, thats sweet. She brainwashed you, didn't she?  If your happy with her then great though, since at least ONE person here is willing to "love" something that doesn't have a motherboard.


 
  funny  , but do u think anything which doesn't have a mother board cn brainwash us ppl ???? may be my circuit was designed like that only   ........ and when did i said that i dnt love things with cool motherboards .... ???? just they r not at the top of my list ......


----------



## ilugd (Sep 3, 2007)

> I'm not a stud I am DEFINITELY not a stud


<chuckles>


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 3, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i'm gonna print this out and put it on my school notice board tomorrow...muahaha!!!! its gonna be fun, lets see what reaction it gets



let some girl post it out there
if u post it wont be that good really..


----------



## ilugd (Sep 3, 2007)

he isn't gonna advertise that he posted that, will he?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 3, 2007)

obviously not yaar. i don't wanna be kicked out of the school

@entrana : whats life without a bit of fun??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> let some girl post it out there
> if u post it wont be that good really..


there is a gal here.. find her if you can!


----------



## vish786 (Sep 3, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> there is a gal here.. find her if you can!



Who....  Hmmm.... Disguised.!!!!! ???


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2007)

arre bhai bhool gaye harry potter ka scene jo hua tha ... kyon aag laga rahe ho


----------



## xbonez (Sep 3, 2007)

but hasn't she been banned?? she's no longer on member's list too

almost 27,000 members, 1 gal


----------



## ilugd (Sep 4, 2007)

uh.. ? whats that got to do with the thread?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> there is a gal here.. find her if you can!



I know one who had posted a query recently  .. for some program .. I wont tell the name


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2007)

There are many gals in this forum...most are disguised.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL. Very well disguised.


----------



## napster007 (Sep 4, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> awesome article, guys!!! i'm gonna secretly put it up on my school notice board. napster007, u listening??


 
This is gonna rock our school dude. bring a hardcopy of it on thursday we'll put it up. 

is it ok with the thread starter?


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ he wont mind


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 4, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> yes theres a gal here who cares


 Exactly yar...

@Napster
Hahaha, good luck with that. Post and tell us the reaction of everyone! Try not to get screwed and then kicked out of college though


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

don't worry. me and napster are in school so nothing's gonna happen too serious. plus there's no way we're gonna get caught unless one of our teachers is on this fourm


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^^ tea-cha in this forum.... how many school tea-chas r there in this forum, please identify urselves out


----------



## casanova (Sep 4, 2007)

Most of the teachers are teachers becoz they don't know anything. I have hardly seen a few intelligent teachers. 

Professors: 1% chance still there.
Teachers: 0%


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2007)

I was a trainer before  . BTW I was really surprised when my students wished me "Happy Teachers Day"  I never expected that to happen in my life


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 4, 2007)

teachers on tech forum....

Joke of millenium

i never seen any of my teacher except orkut..yahoo Msg...gmail....

and proffesors...

some censored.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 4, 2007)

afik i know there many girls(that's what rabooo said so ) also on the forum is my to be gf  but she rarely visits the forum...

oh yes i think infra is referring to lil jinx i suppose


----------



## nix (Sep 4, 2007)

why do the gals here have to be disguised?


----------



## ilugd (Sep 4, 2007)

girls or boys, does it matter yaar... Can we get back to the topic? It was more interesting. So xbonez and napster, any luck at your school? any proposals yet?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 4, 2007)

hmm... the thread has progressed so much.. btw yea there are many gals on this forum...well hidden... and dont disclose their names... else their inbox might be flowing wit friend requests the next day..


----------



## ilugd (Sep 4, 2007)

however, it is interesting to see the reaction from some of them... 
It is fun to goad them on sometimes. But most of them ignore their inboxes now.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 4, 2007)

lol..teachers on tech forum.


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 4, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> however, it is interesting to see the reaction from some of them...
> It is fun to goad them on sometimes. But most of them ignore their inboxes now.


dont worry bro a time wud come when they wudnt b able to find out how to clean up thr inboxes... n tring tring...
pick up the fone


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

its such a shame that gals feel the need to disguise themselves on this forum. are we guys so starved ki ladki dikh gai to inbox bhar diya...
i've seen so many tech & other forums where girls proudly prowl around. in fact, my fave forum's admin is a gal!!!

@ilugd : no school today (janmashtami) and tomorrow (teacher's day). will put it up on thu... though since we won't be disclosing our identity, we can't expect any proposals  (not that if we had disclosed ourselves, gals would have running to us  )


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 4, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> are we guys so starved ki ladki dikh gai to inbox bhar diya...


hawwwwwwwwwwji shame shame 
lol
we r those types ki best offer on  Computer or software or anythin lik tht dikha to inbox bhar diya


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 4, 2007)

WE do have a teacher on the forum... he is from goa  and teaches medicine (aka doctor) ... not able to remember his name though...


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 4, 2007)

> its such a shame that gals feel the need to disguise themselves on this forum. are we guys so starved ki ladki dikh gai to inbox bhar diya...
> i've seen so many tech & other forums where girls proudly prowl around. in fact, my fave forum's admin is a gal!!!



Well, its not really a "disguise". Many don't feel the need to point out the fact that they're female. What difference does it make? We also like clean inboxes.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 4, 2007)

hmm... good point there.. lil1... hey what's with the new avtar.. is that an _OhShit _button  but i liked the ol one...


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 4, 2007)

Sach me yaar .... itna bhi kya marna ladkiyo ke peeche jo unhe DIGIT FORUM pe bhi chhup ke rehna pade ...........its nt fair na ...........


----------



## vish786 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Thread Reported Time for closing it.*


----------



## ilugd (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL. wonderful thread. Makes my day.  or night, whatever. liljinx is right. Does it make a difference? 
and yes, her old avatar was better.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

@vish : hey come on yaar. its fun to discuss some non tech things with techies for a change. why did u have to report it


----------



## vish786 (Sep 4, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> @vish : hey come on yaar. its fun to discuss some non tech things with techies for a change. why did u have to report it


calm down!!!  didnt u see few guys already started getting little personal abt the avatar of the lady when she disclosed here identity, which they didnt do earlier coz they didnt know she was lady.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> its such a shame that gals feel the need to disguise themselves on this forum. are we guys so starved ki ladki dikh gai to inbox bhar diya...
> i've seen so many tech & other forums where girls proudly prowl around. in fact, my fave forum's admin is a gal!!!



thats exactly what i was talking about. starved techies


----------



## vish786 (Sep 4, 2007)

thats one reason and also was deviating from topic.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 5, 2007)

as the gentle man said.. thread going offtopic..


----------

